# Beijing Summer2021 has been cancelled due to the



## Li Xiang (Jul 30, 2021)

Beijing summer has been cancelled due to the COVID-19


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 1, 2021)

Even China cannot have comps now.

Sadge


----------

